# Ein Kunde / mehrere Domains - wie aufsetzen ?



## Lars1973 (7. Sep. 2013)

Hallo,

wie setzt man mehrere Domains, die unterschiedliche Inhalte anzeigen sollen, korrekt bei einem Kunden auf ?

Beispiel:
Kunde hat ein Paket mit 5GB Webspace, und drei Domains

Ist es nötig, drei Websites für domain1.com, domain2.com und domain3.com anzulegen und den Webspace dann bspw. 1GB/2GB/2GB aufzuteilen ?


Unter Confixx ist/war es möglich, einen Kunden anzulegen und diesem dann beliebig viele Domains zuzuweisen.
Alle diese Domains konnten die Leistungen des Kontos (Webspace, EMails, etc.) dann individuell nutzen und auch auf unterschiedliche Ordner zeigen. 

Wie kann dies mit ISPConfig gelöst werden (die einzelnen Domains sollten in eigene vhosts  und *nicht* mittels mod_rewrite redirect angesprochen werden) ?


Danke !


----------



## Lars1973 (7. Sep. 2013)

Habe jetzt nochmals in der Anleitung nachgesehen - mit Subdomains scheint die Anlage mehrerer Domains als vhosts zu funktionieren (ADMINPANEL -> System -> Main Config -> "Create Subdomains as web site" aktiviert).

Allerdings lässt sich keine Subdomain ohne Hostnamen anlegen. Lässt man das Feld "Hostname" leer, um z.B. example.com anzulegen, wird der vhost als .example.com (Punkt am Anfang !) angelegt.

Gibt es dafür einen Trick ?

Verwende v3.0.5.3. Danke !


----------



## Till (9. Sep. 2013)

Ein Kunde kann in ISPConfig beliebig viele Webseiten haben, die Anzahl wird in den Kundenlimits eingestellt. Um eine weitere Webseite anzulegen klickt man einfach auf neue Webseite, gibt den Domainnamen ein und klickt auf speichern.

Bei vhostsubdomains handelt es sich um etwas anderes, das sind optionale zusatz subdomains für Webseiten.


----------



## celocore (9. Sep. 2013)

Du kannst domain1.com als Hauptdomain anlegen. domain2.com und domain3.com legst Du als Aliasdomains an und leitest sie dann in der Konfig in unterverzeichnisse (z.B. web/domain2.com; web/domain3.com). Um bei solchen Konfigurationen die Übersicht im Dateisystem zu erhalten, halten wir es so, dass wir die Hauptdomain ebenfalls ein eigenes Unterberzeichnis umleiten (web/domain1.com).


----------



## nowayback (9. Sep. 2013)

Zitat von celocore:


> Du kannst domain1.com als Hauptdomain anlegen. domain2.com und domain3.com legst Du als Aliasdomains an und leitest sie dann in der Konfig in unterverzeichnisse (z.B. web/domain2.com; web/domain3.com). Um bei solchen Konfigurationen die Übersicht im Dateisystem zu erhalten, halten wir es so, dass wir die Hauptdomain ebenfalls ein eigenes Unterberzeichnis umleiten (web/domain1.com).


Das halte ich aber für sehr bedenklich, gerade wenn man da cms oder sowas laufen hat, denn wenn sich jemand mal damit auseinandersetzt kann er über http://www.domain2.de/../domain1.de/ auf sämtliche daten zugreifen


----------



## celocore (9. Sep. 2013)

Das klappt nicht, da der Apache in der vhost-Konfiguration schon die Umleitung in den entsprechenden Ordner vornimmt. Das heisst also, wenn Du domain1.com aufrufst, egal ob mit domain1.com/../domain2.com oder nur domain1.com, landest Du immer in web/domain1.com und kommst da auch nicht heraus.

Auszug aus der vhost-Konfig des Apache

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^domain1.com$ [NC]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/webdav/
RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /domain1.com/$1  [L]
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^domain2.com$ [NC]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/webdav/
RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /domain2.com/$1  [L]
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^domain3.com$ [NC]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/webdav/
RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /domain3.com/$1  [L]
```
Einzig wenn man die FTP-User falsch konfiguriert und nicht in den entsprechenden Verzeichnissen einsperrt, kann man diesen die Möglichkeit geben in den anderen Domains herumzufuhrwerken.


----------



## Lars1973 (10. Sep. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Ein Kunde kann in ISPConfig beliebig viele Webseiten haben, die Anzahl wird in den Kundenlimits eingestellt. Um eine weitere Webseite anzulegen klickt man einfach auf neue Webseite, gibt den Domainnamen ein und klickt auf speichern.
> 
> Bei vhostsubdomains handelt es sich um etwas anderes, das sind optionale zusatz subdomains für Webseiten.


Danke - so hatte ich es auch gemacht. Allerdings müssen dann sowohl Traffic-Limit, als auch Harddisk-Quota angegeben werden.

Der Kunde soll jedoch seine Limits ohne fixe Zuweisung verwenden können (gewünscht: allen Domains stehen alle Leistungen bis zum insgesamten Limit zur Verfügung).

Ist das möglich ?


----------



## Lars1973 (10. Sep. 2013)

Zitat von celocore:


> Du kannst domain1.com als Hauptdomain anlegen. domain2.com und domain3.com legst Du als Aliasdomains an und leitest sie dann in der Konfig in unterverzeichnisse (z.B. web/domain2.com; web/domain3.com). Um bei solchen Konfigurationen die Übersicht im Dateisystem zu erhalten, halten wir es so, dass wir die Hauptdomain ebenfalls ein eigenes Unterberzeichnis umleiten (web/domain1.com).


Das heisst aber, die Domains werden mit mod_rewrite umgeleitet und bekommen keinen eigenen vhost, oder ?


----------



## celocore (10. Sep. 2013)

Richtig. Somit verwenden aber alle Domains die gleichen Limits für den User, ohne dass man sie noch einmal separat definieren muss.


----------



## Lars1973 (10. Sep. 2013)

@celocore: Danke für die rasche Anwort !

Soweit ich jetzt verstanden habe, sieht es so aus:

Website: eigener vhost + Verzeichnis, Limits müssen allerdings separat eingestellt werden (keine Möglichkeit, ein globales Limit zu nutzen)

Aliasdomain: nützt Limit der Parent-Domain (gut), aber rewrite (schlecht) wenn in ein anderes Verzeichnis geleitet werden soll

Subdomain: nützt rewrite (schlecht) und globale Limits der Parentdomain (gut)

vhost Subdomain: eigentlich das, was ich suche - nützt vhosts und  globales Limit. Es lässt sich aber kein FQDN ohne Subdomain definieren  (xyz.example.com geht, example.com leider nicht).

Ist das so korrekt ?

btw: gut/schlecht bezieht sich auf meine Situation (also, wie ich es gerne hätte)


----------



## celocore (10. Sep. 2013)

Zitat von Lars1973:


> @celocore: Danke für die rasche Anwort !
> 
> Soweit ich jetzt verstanden habe, sieht es so aus:
> 
> ...


Warum sind die Rewrites schlecht? Die mir bekannten SEOs beklagen sich nicht darüber und dadurch, dass die Rewrites in der vhosts-Konfiguration stehen, hat man noch alle Möglichkeiten mit der .htaccess, zumindest soweit unsere Erfahrungen.



Zitat von Lars1973:


> vhost Subdomain: eigentlich das, was ich suche - nützt vhosts und  globales Limit. Es lässt sich aber kein FQDN ohne Subdomain definieren  (xyz.example.com geht, example.com leider nicht).


Den FQDN ohne Subdomain kannst Du in den Einstellungen der Main-Webseite festlegen.
Tab Webseiten -> Domain auswählen (anklicken) -> Auto Subdomain auf "Keine" setzen.
Danach kannst Du alle Subdomains über das Untermenü einrichten.


----------



## Till (11. Sep. 2013)

Warum willst Du denn überhaupt mehrere domains in eine Webseite packen? Hast Du Dir mal gef´danken zur Sicherheit und den dararsu resultierenden Konsequenzen gemacht? Mehrrere Websites in einem vhost ist unsicher denn wenn ein Angreifer es schafft eine der Seiten zu hacken dann hat er sofort Zugriff auf alle anderen Seiten. angenommen in der einen Seite läuft ein joomla und in der anderen ein shop der Kreditkartendaten enthält, dann reicht ein simpler joomla hack wie er regelmäßig vorkommt aus um an die Kreditkartendaten zu komen. dein Kunde wird sich bei Dir bedanken. ISPConfig separiert die Webseiten aus gutem Grund, machen wir nicht nur um admins zu ärgern  Nur weil Confixx damals ein unsicheres Grundsetup gewählt hat müssen wir das bei ISPConfig ja nicht auch so machen.


----------



## celocore (11. Sep. 2013)

Hi Till,

ich verstehe das und auch ein Teil der Kunden. Aber gerade solche, die von 1&1 kommen und dieses Prinzip der Umleitung von Domains in Verzeichnisse kennen und teils jahrelang damit gearbeitet haben, können manchmal doch sehr beratungsresistent sein 
Da der Kunde aber König ist, wird ihm sein Wunsch mit Hinweis auf die Risiken erfüllt. Manche lernen eben nur aus Fehlern, die sie erst machen müssen. Ähnlich dem Kind, dem Du sagst das die Herdplatte heiß ist und es weh tun wird, wenn es sie anfaßt... manche müssen das trotzdem testen


----------



## Lars1973 (11. Sep. 2013)

Zitat von Till:


> Warum willst Du denn überhaupt mehrere domains in eine Webseite packen?


Will ich ja gar nicht - zumindest nicht unbedingt.

Ich suche nur eine Möglichkeit, das globale Limit (Kunde hat z.B. ein Webhosting-Paket mit XY GB Webspace, aber mehrere Domains) nicht auf einzelne Domains aufteilen zu müssen....

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit ?


----------



## florian030 (11. Sep. 2013)

Wie wäre es denn mit der Antwort in Post #3?


----------



## Lars1973 (12. Sep. 2013)

Zitat von florian030:


> Wie wäre es denn mit der Antwort in Post #3?


In der von mir verwendeten Version 3.0.5.3 muss bei der Anlage einer neuen Website sowohl ein Harddisk-Quota, also auch ein Traffic-Quota angegeben werden.

Es ist also nicht möglich, für zwei Domains *ein globales Limit gemeinsam* zu verwenden.

Das war die Ursprungsfrage - ein globales Limit für eine beliebige Anzahl von Domains zu verwenden, ohne die Limits einzelner Websites (z.B. bei Neuregistrierung einer weiteren Domain) dauernd anpassen zu müssen....


Danke !!


----------

